# How does your hunting rights work



## hallar (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder how your hunting rights work. I come from a little country in Northern Europe called sweden. Here we have alot of wildlife and hunting with rifle is a big thing. However we are not allowed to hunt with bows. I might get allowed but then only with compunds. The person who owns the land is allowed to hunt there of course. He can also rent out the hunting rights to other people for his land. Usually a hunting team say 20 people runt a land together and hunt there. 

So my question is. How does it work in US? Is it like in sweden that you have to have land or rent hunting rights for the area?

Best wishes

Ludvig


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, i'm not an expert. I'll explain the best I can. I'll Use Oklahoma as an example.

All free range wildlife here is owned & managed by the state. i.e. all WL in Oklahoma is owned by the state of Oklahoma. All Oklahomans have to buy an OK lic. to hunt in Oklahoma.

All wildlife on Federally owned land in Oklahoma is owned & managed by the Feds. Here in Oklahoma no Fed lic is required (except wtr fowl stamp)...only an Oklahoma lic... Rules & regs are usually diff on fed land esp. migratory birds... So read the regs.

Private land is private land... The owner can hunt it with the proper state lic. Often a private land owner will lease the hunting rights to a person or group of people. 

Public land, State or Fed, can be hunted by anyone with the proper lic.

This is just a simple explanation of how things generally work here in Oklahoma.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*wrong*



Hasbro said:


> Sorry, i'm not an expert. I'll explain the best I can. I'll Use Oklahoma as an example.
> 
> All free range wildlife here is owned & managed by the state. i.e. all WL in Oklahoma is owned by the state of Oklahoma. All Oklahomans have to buy an OK lic. to hunt in Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


the fed. goverment nor the state owns any wildlife.
how is it that man or goverment can own wildlife, wildlife was put here by god for man to eat. not to be owned by anyone. nor used as a commodity to make thousands of dollors off of like those landowners and outfitters are doing also. man can not own something that does not belong to them to start with. nor can the goverment. see these are laws of the jungle not the laws of the land made by god. wildlife was put here on earth to enjoy and provide food for us to live on. and if you read the word of god you find that out. the goverment is just there to regulate. which most of the time they don't do a good job of that either. then they want to take control of our heathcare. lol
man nor goverment owns the wildlife anywhere on this global. even though they might like to think they do. like i said man and gov. can not own something that does not belong to them in the first place.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*but as for your ???*

yes people do lease the land or rent as you would call it to hunt on. the land supervisor can also lease or rent the land for cattle grazing. but it is basecally the same as you have over there, except that we are alittle more free country. notice i said alittle more, we are slowly losing our rights in this country too. thanks to our great goverment. that is exactly why goverment should never have control of anything. now own anything even though they like to think they know best. in reallty they just want control.


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

drenalinxt said:


> the fed. goverment nor the state owns any wildlife.
> how is it that man or goverment can own wildlife, wildlife was put here by god for man to eat. not to be owned by anyone. nor used as a commodity to make thousands of dollors off of like those landowners and outfitters are doing also. man can not own something that does not belong to them to start with. nor can the goverment. see these are laws of the jungle not the laws of the land made by god. wildlife was put here on earth to enjoy and provide food for us to live on. and if you read the word of god you find that out. the goverment is just there to regulate. which most of the time they don't do a good job of that either. then they want to take control of our heathcare. lol
> man nor goverment owns the wildlife anywhere on this global. even though they might like to think they do. like i said man and gov. can not own something that does not belong to them in the first place.


I don't think the op was wanting to know how you THINK it should be....  I think he/she wanted to know what some general laws & practices are.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

The state and feds don't own the wildlife, they manage it. The wildlife belongs to the people who pay for the management.


----------

